# advice needed



## kieran-miguel (Jun 2, 2015)

We are a gay couple Looking to buy a house in Murcia, we have two kids one who is classed as ADHD, we are lucky enough to not have to work full time, my partner is a hairdresser and English teacher, and I can turn my hand to anything. We have found the perfect house which we can afford to buy outright, and have enough money to live on for a few years without working, but obviously I would love to get a job. 
Would love to hear from any other young families who have moved to Spain, with any advise they have to offer or hints and tips


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

You are in a very fortunate position
Just enjoy it!
I'm sure you know about the job situation, which is dire
How old are the children? 
I have no knowledge about facilities for helping kids with ADHD, but someone on here is bound to know.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Remember that "common law" relationships and (I believe) same sex partnerships are viewed differently in Spain with regard to residency.

That is, with a married couple if one has a job or can prove sufficient income, then the whole family is covered. If there is no marriage then they are considered individuals and both have to prove sufficient income etc. 

In your situation, I'm not sure who would be financially responsible for the children.



[I don't think I've explained myself very well but, hopefully, you get the gist.]


----------



## kieran-miguel (Jun 2, 2015)

Our oldest will be 16 and is currently doing his gcses and the youngest will be 13, looking at kings school.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kieran-miguel said:


> Our oldest will be 16 and is currently doing his gcses and the youngest will be 13, looking at kings school.


I assume that this is an International or British school?

What will your eldest do for a job?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Remember that "common law" relationships and (I believe) same sex partnerships are viewed differently in Spain with regard to residency.
> 
> That is, with a married couple if one has a job or can prove sufficient income, then the whole family is covered. If there is no marriage then they are considered individuals and both have to prove sufficient income etc.
> 
> ...


yes you're right

if they aren't actually married it can make things difficult in the red tape department

on a local FB group atm there's an unmarried couple - he has a contracted job, but because they aren't married she can't register as his dependent - she has to do so independently .... but she's heavily pregnant so won't be getting a job any time soon & they (apparently) don't have the funds for her put the required amount in a bank account in her name, even temporarily 

children can be registered as the dependents if 'natural' or legal (as in adopted) children of the person registering (with all the paperwork proving that involves, apostilled & maybe legally translated too)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> children can be registered as the dependents if 'natural' or legal (as in adopted) children of the person registering (with all the paperwork proving that involves, apostilled & maybe legally translated too)


... but it all depends which one of the couple adopted them - or can they jointly adopt in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... but it all depends which one of the couple adopted them - or can they jointly adopt in the UK?


I don't know tbh - I'm totally out of touch with what happens in the UK

on the other hand - they could be the natural children of one or either I suppose 


still, if as they say, they have enough funds to live on for several years, registering all of them shouldn't be a problem, as long as they have the paperwork

as long as the children are officially 'attached' to at least one of the adults, I mean - & that if they need permission to remove them from the UK, that they have it


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> on the other hand - they could be the natural children of one or either I suppose


SORRY, You're correct. I made a big boo-boo and made an assumption.


Note to self, think first (I seem to be making a lot of these mistakes recently - maybe it's the heat)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> SORRY, You're correct. I made a big boo-boo and made an assumption.
> 
> 
> Note to self, think first (I seem to be making a lot of these mistakes recently - maybe it's the heat)


for sure the heat - it's certainly warming up nicely & it's not quite the 40th May yet


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*May*



xabiachica said:


> for sure the heat - it's certainly warming up nicely & it's not quite the 40th May yet


Enlighten us, what is the 40th of May?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hasta el 40 de mayo, no te quites el sayo

According to Collin's Dictionary there is an English language equivalent...

"ne'er cast a clout till May be out".....

I had never heard of the English version....


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Hasta el 40 de mayo, no te quites el sayo


Where I live, that's only half the rhyme.

"Y si estás en Albacete, hasta el 47."

In other words, if you're in Albacete don't go without your jacket till mid-June.


----------

